# Craftsman 17" 23cc weedwacker starter problem



## Buff00 (Aug 13, 2011)

Assembled, I can't move the cord. Removed handle to pull shroud: easy going. Cord pulls when sections pulled apart. Cord can't jump the wheel. When reassemble, it sticks again. What else should I check? Is there a trouble-shooting manual somewhere? Model 358.795521
Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Perhaps the engine is seized. Did you try and turn the engine by hand when you had the starter off?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

If the engine turnes over with the shroud off it sounds like something is binding with the shroud on. If it is under warrenty I would bring it back.


----------

